# St Louis-Style BBQ Sauce



## divotmaker (Nov 8, 2013)

I lived in the St Louis area for about 4 years, and found I really enjoyed the ketchup/vinegar-based sauces that are popular to the area.  I found several "St Louis-Style" sauce recipes on the internet, and gathered a little from each for this one.  I've had rave reviews from those that are partial to a little thinner tangy/sweet/downright "sassy" sauce that loves to be on pork and chicken, but is also happy to visit beef!

2 cups ketchup (I prefer the Hunt's "all natural")
1/2 c water
1/3 c apple cider vinegar (use the good stuff with "the mother")
1/3 c brown sugar
2 Tbls yellow mustard
1 Tbls onion powder
1 Tbls granulated garlic powder
1 Tsp cayenne
1/3 cup honey
1 tsp liquid smoke

Add a splash of Kitchen Bouquet to take away the reddish-tint, if you prefer a more "brown" sauce (just a visual thing; does not effect the taste).

Mix all ingredients in a sauce pan and simmer until well-blended.  Note: be prepared to constantly stir this mixture when you add heat!  Ketchup will bubble up and splatter everywhere if you don't keep the sauce moving!  Simmer for an hour or more, remove from heat and place in the fridge overnight (it allows the spices to really develop).  It's good right after cooking, but is even better after it sits 24-hours.

Try it on ribs or pork (sliced, pulled, whatever).  I find it also appealing on chicken and beef.  OK, I guess it's a good "all-around" utility sauce!

I plan to make it with Vidalia onions sauted in butter instead of onion powder, but just haven't had the chance.  Also, I made a batch with chipotle chili powder, and the consensus was that the cayenne is better.  The chipotle may work for you, and remember that the heat is very subjective; adjust according to taste.  This definitely gets hotter as it sits in the fridge.

I usually triple this recipe, and fill several bottles for the fridge - it keeps a long time!

Hope you like it, and please post any variations on this so I can try them!

Tony from NW Arkansas


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Tony looks good


----------

